# mouldy fish?



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, a few weeks ago I noticed my big pearl gourami had a spot on his back between his head and dorsal fin, looked like maybe a scale was loose or something, then it turned into a white cottony like growth, then it had a bit of green mold like stuff on it. I can't get a good look at it but it seems to be healing, however now I notice on his side there is another spot starting, again looks like a loose scale. I've also noticed on my plecco on one of his bristles he has a cottony growth. Now I see a spot starting on one of my clown loaches. Has anyone heard of this or know what it is and should I be worried about it and what to do??


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

They have:Ichthyophthirius multifilis

Cure with:Malachite green, methylene blue, quinine hydrochloride,


----------



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay if I use those chemicals are they safe with clown loaches and a frog?


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not an expert on this so more opinions are probably needed,I don't think the frog would fair well...
This post will bump back to top...
editnly one of those medicines are needed to cure "Ich" so if you can't find one,one of the others will work.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does not sound like ich to me. Ich looks like sand has been sprinkled on your fish. Not what you described. Sounds more like a fungus and should be treatd with an anti-biotic.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

"Fungus (Saprolegnia)
Symptoms: Tufts of dirty, cotton-like growth on the skin, can cover large areas of the fish, fish eggs turn white.

Fungal attacks always follow some other health problem like parasitic attack, injury, or bacterial infection. The symptoms are a gray or whitish growth in and on the skin and/or fins of the fish. Eventually, if left untreated, these growths will become cottony looking. The fungus, if left untreated, will eventually eat away on the fish until it finally dies.
After ascertaining the initial cause of the fungus and remedying that, use a solution of phenoxethol at 1% in distilled water. Add 10 ml of this solution per liter of aquarium water. Repeat after a few days if needed, but only once more as three treatments could be dangerous to aquarium inhabitants. If the symptoms are severe the fish can be removed from the aquarium and swabbed with a cloth that has been treated with small amounts of povidone iodine or mercurochrome. "
Animal World

I was always under the impression that white spot in advanced stages turned cottony,not so!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ich is white spots the size of a grain of salt. The cyst are what attaches to the fish and drops off to hatch. The only time that it is able to be killed is in its free swimming stage.

Using Heat to Treat Ich in Freshwater Tropical Fish - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish


----------



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

These cottony spots are much larger that ich spots. I've even noticed the odd mouldy looking spot on some of the plants.


----------

